# Pics of my Maxima



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

Sup guys?
i'm a first time member here, long time member of Maxima.org and just wanted to share some pics of my ride with you guys. What do you think? I know the vast majorty of members here are Sentra owners. I'm rather proud of my grocery getter. lol. Enjoy the pics!










































More pics and mod list is on my page.
CarDomain Page


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

NICE,I LIKE IT A LOT.. :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

beautiful, makes me miss my 96 se, is it a stick???


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Still looks good. You were up at Dave & Buster's when we had a meet up there. I was the one with the black 200sx.


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> beautiful, makes me miss my 96 se, is it a stick???


unforunatly not. It's a GLE so it's an auto.


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

wickedsr20 said:


> Still looks good. You were up at Dave & Buster's when we had a meet up there. I was the one with the black 200sx.


I remember you! That meet was the greatest! We need to have something like that one more time when the weather gets warmer!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ridge_Racer said:


> I remember you! That meet was the greatest! We need to have something like that one more time when the weather gets warmer!


Definitely. I will try to get my other car to the next meet if the schedule and timing is right. By then, both should have a new look. It was a lot of fun and hope to do it again soon.


----------



## Arithmetic (Jan 20, 2004)

nice decal, i wonder why NF doesnt have one?....


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

Arithmetic said:


> nice decal, i wonder why NF doesnt have one?....


oh yeah, that decal is essential.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I like the Max but why the GTR emblem on the fender? Car looks good though.


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

OneFastStanza said:


> I like the Max but why the GTR emblem on the fender? Car looks good though.


I think it looks good there. It kinda adds to my color scheme of red and black. A little rice doesn't hurt.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

minus the GTR bagde  it looks amazing. its got a mix of luxury, sport and "grocery getter" (<<very tough combo to accomplish). the gunmetal wheels look real nice and u gotta love the red and clear tails


----------



## Ridge_Racer (Feb 7, 2004)

whiteb14 said:


> minus the GTR bagde  it looks amazing. its got a mix of luxury, sport and "grocery getter" (<<very tough combo to accomplish). the gunmetal wheels look real nice and u gotta love the red and clear tails


Thanks bro! I tried hard to accomplish the subtle mix of sport and luxury. I can't wait to have my 7'' in-dash screen and new HU, and bi-xenon projectors installed!


----------



## ZiXxSpEeD (Feb 12, 2004)

is that a gtr badge on the side??

WTF??


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice maxima (or "grocery getter" as you referred to it as) looks like you might have an uncdercover across the street in that fourth pic, haha! but like i said, great job. keep up the good work! :cheers:


----------



## UnosGirl (Jan 31, 2004)

Nice.. I like the rims! :thumbup:


----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

keem them :cheers: Maximas rollin nice ride bud!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Are those HID's?


----------

